# How did you choose your user name?



## gail1 (Oct 13, 2010)

just wondered how people came to picking their username. I choose gail1 because gail is my real name the 1 is because i did register as gail but forgot my log in details so had to re register 
take care
gail


----------



## Steff (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I have had 3 usernames but all have revolved around steff steffie steff2010 lol all very basic..x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 13, 2010)

Name and Year I was born away ............o no now I have given my age away


----------



## twinnie (Oct 13, 2010)

as i am a twin


----------



## gail1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Name and Year I was born away ............o no now I have given my age away


Sheilagh i know for a fact that the wrong numbers are beside your name and that it should read sheilagh1980 (creep creep)


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 13, 2010)

Had to come up with something for the DAFNE online site.........

The 26 is my age..........not for long though........


----------



## grandma (Oct 13, 2010)

*names*



gail1 said:


> just wondered how people came to picking their username. I choose gail1 because gail is my real name the 1 is because i did register as gail but forgot my log in details so had to re register
> take care
> gail





gail1 said:


> Sheilagh i know for a fact that the wrong numbers are beside your name and that it should read sheilagh1980 (creep creep)



well I picked Grandma because the grandkids are allways hear most of the time and with them shouting Grandma all the time thats what everybody calls me now haha


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 13, 2010)

I came up with bigpurpleduck for Bebo years ago and can't remember how! But it stuck, and it tends to make people smile


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 13, 2010)

mines my name  but wish i had put something more interesting (and retained my anonymity  )


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mines because I'm a tea addict, year I was born and the current year


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 13, 2010)

All my user names are names my dad used to call me when i was little


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 13, 2010)

i am grahams mum because nobody remember my name ,at school everybody calls me like that


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine was picked for me. I've been called it for so long now that if someone calls my christian name, they have to do it twice before it registers that they mean me! 


The only one who calls me by my given name is my wife.
Oh and my Mum used to call me it when I was in trouble! (sadly she has passed away, I wouldn't mind getting a "James come here!" from her these days).


----------



## Annimay (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine are from  my first name and middle name - Anita May


----------



## am64 (Oct 13, 2010)

my name is amanda and you can guess my year of birth !!


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to use music forums ... and because I was a cheeky cow (The Mocking One) I got nicknamed The Derisive One ... now I've derisive in my screen names for most of my applications.  It's kinda stuck lol!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 13, 2010)

silentassassin as a homage to Assassins Creed (video game)

1642 was when the longbow started going out of fashion. It was used up until 1644 at the battle of marston moor, but as of 1642 it was used less and less on the battlefield


----------



## Monica (Oct 13, 2010)

The boring person I am, My Name Is Monica


----------



## Klocky (Oct 13, 2010)

mine is my initial and the first 4 letters of my surname with a Y added, its cos both of my kids have the same initial as me and all their mates called them both klocky which was a little confusing when the mates overlapped


----------



## bev (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine is short for something - not my real name. My real name is Primrose.Bev


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 13, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Sheilagh i know for a fact that the wrong numbers are beside your name and that it should read sheilagh1980 (creep creep)




Got married in 1980


----------



## tracey w (Oct 13, 2010)

some really interesting ones,

not like mine, my name and my surname initial


----------



## tracey w (Oct 13, 2010)

ps.

Bev i dont believe you,


----------



## bev (Oct 13, 2010)

tracey w said:


> ps.
> 
> Bev i dont believe you,



Why? I am quite hurt that you dont like my real name.Prim


----------



## tracey w (Oct 13, 2010)

bev said:


> Why? I am quite hurt that you dont like my real name.Prim



I didnt say i dont like it, just i dont believe you


----------



## Laura22 (Oct 13, 2010)

It's my name and current age


----------



## thedame (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody ever play the Lucas Arts Monkey Island games for the Amiga and then the PC or Simon the Sorceror?

They were early RPGs- a lot og humour and frustrating puzzles. Loved them! The heroes carried endless items in their inventories - Simon in his wizard's hat- he even had a ladder in it!

Anyway, back in the day my friend and I were hooked and I loved to write silly stories so we invented our own similar tales based around our kids which we emailed to each other (you sure you really wan to know this?). Her eldest was called Paul and was the hero "Pants O'Connor" and carried his inventory in his Y-Fronts. I was The Dame - the wicked spell casting witch - have used that name ever since


----------



## bev (Oct 13, 2010)

tracey w said:


> I didnt say i dont like it, just i dont believe you



Why?.........


----------



## tracey w (Oct 13, 2010)

bev said:


> Why?.........



Because scousers , sorry i mean people from the Wirral dont call their children Primrose


----------



## bev (Oct 13, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Because scousers , sorry i mean people from the Wirral dont call their children Primrose



They do if they have been in prison for armed robbery.............


----------



## tracey w (Oct 13, 2010)

bev said:


> They do if they have been in prison for armed robbery.............



lololololol ha ha ok then, i believe you!


----------



## bev (Oct 13, 2010)

And that was just me nan................

or Petunia as we used to call her


----------



## am64 (Oct 13, 2010)

bev you crack me up or should i say PRIM .....???


----------



## Caroline (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine is my name, it is how I prefer to be known, although I do have a friend who calls me mavis cruet because I remind her of the fairy in Willo The Whisp


----------



## vince13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine is rather boringly just my usual log-in anywhere - a mixture of our surname and my hubby's fav. number.  People do think I'm "Vince" (i.e. male) though so perhaps I should change it sometime.


----------



## purpleshadez (Oct 14, 2010)

I used to work as an in-house lighting engineer/DJ at a local nightclub and I would wear sunglasses with a really dark purple tint as my eyes are sensitive to bright lights. Became both my DJ and online name.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just use my own name, nothing fancy or imaginative just plain old Toby!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 14, 2010)

Some very interesting ones. 

As i left school, i was obsessed with the vampire trilagy books by Anne Rice. 
You may know of the first book made into the flim 'Interview with a vamprie'
(Not sure if im allowed to type this...) The 3rd book, Queen of the d**med, focuses on the queen Vampire, Akasha. 

It usually gets people guessing.


----------



## newbs (Oct 14, 2010)

My surname is Newberry.


----------



## Shevicks (Oct 14, 2010)

Shevicks was a nickname that came from my work colleagues. My maiden name was Walsh, and initially I was called Walshy (not very original), this then progressed to Bolshy Walshy (obviously as I can be bolshy)! This then progressed to Bolshevicks which then was shortened to Shevicks and it did stick for quite some time. The friends that I worked with have now all left work, and the nickname is no longer in use - but I do still use it as my online name as I quite like it!! 

ps, I can still be bolshy!!! lol


----------



## The Gov (May 24, 2017)

Is there anyway to edit the username ?  without signing up again ?


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2017)

I think @Northerner, our admin, can do it for you. Hopefully, he'll see this and sort you out.


----------



## Amigo (May 24, 2017)

I had to think of a name quickly that hadn't already been used. Amigo came to mind because it means 'friend' in Spanish and I suppose that's what I wanted to give and receive on here, friendship. I suppose strictly speaking it should be the female version amiga but amigo is used as a general term in Spain


----------



## The Gov (May 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> I think @Northerner, our admin, can do it for you. Hopefully, he'll see this and sort you out.


Cheers @Robin  , just sent him a msg !


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2017)

Mines just my initials.


----------



## Louise79 (May 24, 2017)

Louise is my name and 79 was the year I was born x


----------



## Steff (May 25, 2017)

Nice to see this resurrected some lovely people who used to come on here replied to it


----------



## mikeyB (May 25, 2017)

Nothing complex with me. Name of Michael and B is the initial of my surname. It's the username I use on the pancreatitis forum, as one or two folk on here know. I don't recall anyone ever calling me Mikey, though. Must be the Irish blood.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2017)

Toby Morgan said:


> Cheers @Robin  , just sent him a msg !


I've emailed you @Toby Morgan


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 25, 2017)

I have 2 rescue greyhounds and love them to bits, hence mine.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 25, 2017)

Mine is from the book A Room with a View, one of my favourites


----------



## Sprogladite (May 25, 2017)

Mine is one of my gamer tags! Lol


----------



## Ditto (May 25, 2017)

I joined a Buffy board back in the day, couldn't be bothered with a user name, so put Jan Bird on registration and Jan Bird for user name...called me Ditto!


----------



## khskel (May 25, 2017)

From my days in a band. kh = Karlheinz and skel short for Skeletal Family.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2017)

Nowthen, sithe, tha can probably guess what led me to my user name


khskel said:


> From my days in a band. kh = Karlheinz and skel short for Skeletal Family.


Always wondered about that!  Should have guessed, I suppose


----------



## Bloden (May 25, 2017)

Bloden's one of my dogs...aw, she's loooooovely - so the complete opposite of me!


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2017)

My name shortened to one of my nicknames, could have been just K, Kaz or my granddads favourite for me 'pet' haha x


----------



## pottersusan (May 25, 2017)

A potter called Susan! Usually up to my eyes (and beyond) in clay.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 25, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I joined a Buffy board back in the day, couldn't be bothered with a user name, so put Jan Bird on registration and Jan Bird for user name...called me Ditto!


Ohhh Buffy! Ohhhhhhhh Angel! 

I was Pine Marten on another board I used to frequent a lot - not so much now, and nothing to do with D - so I kept it. I like the idea of it being a first name and a surname


----------



## stephknits (May 25, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> A potter called Susan! Usually up to my eyes (and beyond) in clay.


Yup, great minds and all that, I'm Steph and I knit...
Wonder what Mattcycle likes to do...


----------



## mikeyB (May 25, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I joined a Buffy board back in the day, couldn't be bothered with a user name, so put Jan Bird on registration and Jan Bird for user name...called me Ditto!


Buffy is being repeated from episode 1 on the SciFi channel weekdays. Sarah Michelle Gellar is now 40 and has two kids. That makes me feel old, I used to watch it with my daughter when we she was young


----------



## khskel (May 25, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Nowthen, sithe, tha can probably guess what led me to my user name



Aye 'appen ah can


----------



## Carolg (May 25, 2017)

tracey w said:


> some really interesting ones,
> 
> not like mine, my name and my surname initial


Mine as well


----------



## Ditto (May 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Buffy is being repeated from episode 1 on the SciFi channel weekdays. Sarah Michelle Gellar is now 40 and has two kids. That makes me feel old, I used to watch it with my daughter when we she was young


My daughter watches them over and over, they never get old. They still outshine for quality anything new coming onto television nowadays I feel. Only Big Bang Theory measures up and possibly Red Dwarf even if they're old and wrinkly now, but aren't we all?  I don't watch the one on telly as they cut bits out, I'd rather watch our tapes or DVD collections.

That was a fun board to be on, I made tons of friends and for the first time in my life I felt I belonged somewhere. Convention people, esp. SciFi don't judge, they accept you as you are. I miss those days, not been to see Spike (James Marsters) for a few years but as soon as finances improve I shall be there again, ogling with all the other ol' dears, totally showing ourself up and having a jolly good time of it. At least we don't camp out in tents like Cliff Richard's lot do, we alway go in nice hotels. It's a real holiday and get a way from it all. Due to Spike my sisters and friends went to Queen Mary Long Beach, Berlin, Paris (overnight stop!), and all over England, we ate with Kurds in Birmingham, they just invited us in when we were looking for a cafe, Muslims are obliged via the Koran to feed people in need, a lovely family and a nice memory. We've been to places I never would have seen otherwise. Good times.

Not to mention Milton Keynes!


----------



## eggyg (May 26, 2017)

My initials are EG and in a former life I was a travel agent and we had to have a 3 letter log in for the booking system. Most of my colleagues used their initials but my parents were poor and couldn't afford a middle name so I said ( now I realise it was a mistake) just use EGG. Well that was nearly 20 years ago and I left that job in 2006 and I still get called Egg, Eggy or one "friend" calls me Egg on legs! I added the G to extend it. I use Eggy + numbers, years for lots of logins. Even my family call me Egg. Really, I'm not yolking!


----------



## New-journey (May 26, 2017)

Mine is obvious, I remember the day I was diagnosed and was just enjoying the happiest time in my life after  many hard years. I decided after crying in the car park at the doctors surgery that I was still going to be happy and love my life.


----------



## ukjohn (May 26, 2017)

*My choice was complicated. I was born in Wales which made me Welsh not English, which in turn made me British which is the UK, and if you believe all that your as daft as I am. 

I just decided to put uk in front of my real name.*


----------



## Steff (May 26, 2017)

ukjohn said:


> *My choice was complicated. I was born in Wales which made me Welsh not English, which in turn made me British which is the UK, and if you believe all that your as daft as I am.
> 
> I just decided to put uk in front of my real name.*


And what a lovely name you have x


----------



## Stitch147 (May 26, 2017)

Stitch is one of my favourite Disney characters and the number is my IQ (only joking!).


----------



## eggyg (May 26, 2017)

I've just got back from Cornwall which took 12 hours by car! I'm now a boiled Egg!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 28, 2017)

Being a lass albeit a mature lass from the Wirral - but made an error on my profile page thus one 'L' was omitted! Haven't a clue how to rectify it! Trophy Wiench's description of my user name made me laugh! Now I'm called WL which I rather favour 
WL


----------



## muddlethru (May 28, 2017)

Because that's me most of the time. I just Muddlethru life.


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 10, 2017)

Muddlethru sums me up. Never know what I'm doing but get there in the end.


----------



## EllaRose71 (Aug 2, 2017)

Mine is the end of my first name and the year I got married.
Oh and I nearly forgot, I included my favourite flower.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 2, 2017)

Hazel is my Christian name - no imagination


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2017)

I like peoples imagination  in there user names !   I was "British National Champ" on a Hobie catamaran.in my youth. I was the last boat on the water when Mr Fish said it was not going to be windy in the 80s. Hurricane & blowing Oak trees down. (Graffham water cat open) So did I win that as well ? Race was cancelled


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 3, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Mr Fish said it was not going to be windy in the 80s


I remember that day.... Slept soundly through it & woke up to find the tree outside my window  down... Drove to work from Peckham to Mitcham amid a scene of devastation.....


----------

